# Peeing outside the pad



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Our fluffs are trained to use the pee pads indoors. Everything was going fine until these past 2 weeks where Raine only stands at the edge of the paper and pee completely outside of the pad. What's up with that? :w00t: It doesn't matter whether it's a new pad or a used pad. She stands with 3 paws on the corner and her bum completely outside. If I tried to move her, she would stop and wouldn't go for a while. I'm scrubbing the floor more times than I care to count. Help please.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Make a frame or box for the pads so she has to be inside something.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Whoops, Jackie took the words right out of my mouth......I had a friend build me boxes that fit the pads perfectly - the sides are about 4 or 5 inches high so all four feet are sure to be inside the box. Now I wish I had requested one or two sides be even higher for when Archie uses it (which is rare, but it does happen).


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

http://www.gwlittle.com/prod/Product-Types...r-Kit_1730.aspx

Here is a link to a product that will help, if you are not able to build something yourself (like me). It works like a charm.


----------



## rdb911 (Apr 17, 2009)

I suggest you get a pad holder. It has worked great for Lola. She use to miss all the time...but now with the holder she has to step onto the pad and not leave her back side hanging off.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone! We'll need two trays, 1 for upstairs and 1 for downstairs. I'm going to check out the pad holder tray. May be I'll get 1 tray and then DH can make a wood tray or something for us (I may have to wait a long long time though  ). 

BTW, for those of you with the pad holder tray, do you also use their potty pads? We use Out brand and the size is 21" x 23" so they don't seem to fit the tray size for these pad holders.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have the IRIS pee pad holder...it comes in a few sizes. I have the size that fits a 36in long pad.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 21 2009, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865438


> I have the IRIS pee pad holder...it comes in a few sizes. I have the size that fits a 36in long pad.[/B]


Thanks, Jackie. I must have been looking at a small size. I'll check more carefully. It's going to be one heck of a Chirstmas present--don't know what the gang will think about that. LOL. :biggrin: At least DH will be happy not to have to always mop up several times a day.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 21 2009, 09:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865438


> I have the IRIS pee pad holder...it comes in a few sizes. I have the size that fits a 36in long pad.[/B]


I use the IRIS holders as well - got them through Amazon. With Tessa, I still have an "underpad" under the tray because she'll get all 3 legs on the tray (she's my little tripod) and the "vital part" is sometimes hanging just at the edge of the tray where it splashes over. The ones I use are washable and have a plaid top so they don't show any stains.


----------

